# newbie



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone..I have not posted here before . I am ususally on the Ibs site and the Fibro site..Gee it makes me sound like a hyp0chondriac! Well thanks to these sites I know I am not alone.I have had anxiety/ panic most of my life and I am now 58..Constantly worrying about everything. family, kids, my health..if I get any pain or discomfort at all however miner i start to think it is some dread disease.My face flushes and I start to feel like I cant breath and sometimes I even feel faint..this week I pulled a muscle in my belly.. well ever since I have been thinking it is a cyst or a tumor or something even though I know I pulled a muscle..How do I stop these thoughts? Why cant I get a grip!!Please help!!


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I can sympathise with you so much. I'm the same I do worry about anything and everything, and think it's because of this, I ended up getting so down, I drove myself crazy. literrally! I'm now on anti depressants, which seem to be helping a lot (or is it the placebo effect, just knowing I'm on them etc..). When I was having a bad spell with Panic attacks, doc prescribed Diazapin (think that's the right spelling). These really helped to calm me down, and stop the racing heart feeling. Are you on a medication for this?


----------



## 15198 (May 19, 2005)

Hi-- I take a Lorazapam when i need to--very very mild. They gave me Paxsil but it caused Diarreah--so stopped taking it..I was recently given zoloft but have been afraid to take it..Medication has given me some wild reactions when I take it..I think I am sesitive to a lot of things because I have fibromyalgia which itself has many symptoms. I find if I keep myself very busy that my thoughts dont linger on the physical feelings and the what if's. that is not always eay though.I guess it is one day at a time..


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah it is. One day you can be great, then next day you can be really really ill. I guess I've been lucky, and dont seem to get many side effects from the medication. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I used to get these horrible chest pains where I couldn't breathe and I'd have to sit down and I was worried I was having heart attacks. When it got to the point where I was sent home from work because I couldn't breathe my mom took me in and they said I'd been having panic attacks. Now that I'm on Lexipro I haven't delt with them in forever. So I know the worrying over little things. I used to worry about everything even if I didn't mean to.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have anxiety induced D and taking Buspar a mild sedative has given me my life back. I tired anti depressants and I could not tollerate them they made me to tired. Buspar is a non-drowsy sedative that does not make you tired and it takes the anxiety away.I suffered unnecessarily for years.Now I don't suffer at all.Getting my anxiety under control with Buspar has done the trick.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

IBS_Queen--I'm really happy that you found Buspar and that it works for you. I used it in the past, but I always needed xanax as a backup. I finally figured out that I do about as well or better not taking the Buspar daily and only using the Xanax 0.25mg 1/2 tab as needed. I still use the Imodium and Levsin as needed, but I did with the Buspar as well. Luckily I only have to use the Xanax etc. when I have to travel or have other obligations that make me nervous. Sure saves money on the Buspar since it's not so cheap. After insurance, the generic Xanax (alprazolam) is only $1.89.I wish you continued success and hope others will be able to find what works for them.


----------



## 16268 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm a mess. I have Bipolar Disorder along with generalized anxiety disorder and a few other brain cooties. I know their related to my IBS. Anyway, to the point. I take klonopin, it's a benzodiazepine, the same family of drugs as xanax, valium, etc. It does wonders for anxiety. These drugs can be habit forming, but for me it's a quality of life issue. This may not be the drug for you, but there's plenty out there to try. There is no reason to go through life anxious about everything when there is help out there. I hope you find something that can help you ease your mind.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

> quote:JoninMo


Yes I tried all the natural help but in the end the only relief I got was on Buspar. Medications do help and for me gave me my life backHere's my story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------

